
Sentimental versioning - substack
http://sentimentalversioning.org/
======
angersock
This is cute and all, but completely ignores how useful strict semantic
versioning is to both developers and maintainers.

Everybody bitching about semver is lazy, full stop. If you can't be bothered
to bound breaking changes only into major versions, and can't be bothered to
document properly the _expected_ functionality of things in your package, you
shouldn't be sharing your code with people.

And if your answer is "lololol I'll just stay at <0.x" so that you can Move
Fast and Break Things, I'm going to mock you.

~~~
lfuller
The page was satirical. Given the content, the author is likely pro semantic
versioning.

~~~
angersock
Given some of the issue threads I've seen around the topic, it's not always
obvious to me when people are making satire and when they're serious. D:

------
gojomo
That settles it. I'm using balanced ternary version numbers in my next
project. Or maybe I'll just use tally marks:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tally_marks](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tally_marks)

------
ClassicFarris
We should document life versioning, as in web 1.0 verses web 3.0.

Can I do a pull request to make this change, or is this page so 1.0?

------
infogulch
"And how does this change make you _feel_?"

~~~
angersock
If it's Gnome, worse. Always worse.

------
krallja
its*

its*

its*

its _

~~~
unclesaamm
Came here to say just that. Amazing how distracting that gets.

